# Slamball Playoffs



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Slam Ball Playoffs*

The playoffs for Slamball start next week.
Top seed- Rumble- they got the best stopper in the league
2nd seed- Bouncers- their coach is the Bobby Knight of Slamball
3rd seed- Diablos- the creator is on their team
4th seed- Steal- Stan Fletcher and Goldman make up the best duo in the league

Who are you picking to win?


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

I like the bouncers, there guys play with alot of aggression. Fun to watch when its more intense.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

My favorite team is the Steal, so I'm picking them. They have the best gunner in the game, Stan Fletcher.

They've beaten the Rumble before, and they will do it again.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

i cant believe the mob didnt make it!!! o well, im going for the rumble, just cuz.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Slamball playoffs start with a bang*

Both games came down to the last play in the exciting first round of the Slamball playoffs. The Diablos advanced to the finals by beating the Bouncers after a key defensive stop in the final seconds. The second game which featured the top ranked Rumble and 4th seeded Steal also came down to the final play where a Rumble gunner made a half court shot to clinch a berth in the finals.

Slamball will not bomb like the XFL. The XFL was too much like watching bad players play a regular game of football. Unlike Slamball, the XFL had minor rule changes and didn't really create a new sport. It was not very interesting to watch. Slamball on the other hand is a new sport. A combination of hockey and basketball, Slamball is fast and exciting. It's not as good as the NBA or any regular basketball game, but it is a fun substitute for the lack of basketball in the summer.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*What is Slamball?*

I am brazilian so I don't know nothing about this...
I only know what is written here! Can anyone help me to understand it?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

You probably don't get to see it over there, but it is a new sport that combines American football, hockey, and basketball into one. But the big thing that makes Slamball extra unique are the 4 trampolines located under the basketball hoop. It's basicly basketball with trampolines. It's really fun and exciting to watch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont even care who wins the playoffs now. The only good team is the Mob. When they start selling jerseys, Im going to be the first with a LaMonica Garret jersey. Im just glad they dont put his first name on it too, otherwise it would ruin it


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

A mixture of american football, hockey, basketball and with 4 trampolines!!!
It's hard to picture it out.  Thanks anyway. :grinning:


----------

